# Worst cracker "joke"?



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

I offer you;
What's furry & minty?
*A Polar Bear*

or:
What do you call a man with a paper bag on his head?
*Russell*


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Whats E.T short for ?

*Because he's only got little legs*


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

moblee said:


> Whats E.T short for ?
> 
> *Because he's only got little legs*


Thanks, that little cracker cracked me up :lol:

:santa:

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

What do you call a rubbish lion tamer?

*Claud Bottom*

:santa:

Pete


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*crackers*

What do you call a man with a spade on his head?

Dough

Les :wink:


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

What do you call a woman burning her bills?



















Bernardette


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

What is Santa's favourite pizza?






One that's deep pan,crisp and even.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Why do giraffes have long necks?



Because their feet smell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

What do you call a one toothed Mexican lady ?




whaneata

or

what do you call a Chinese girl with a food mixer on her head


blenda

(  the old ones are not necessarily the best ones :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> What do you call a one toothed Mexican lady ?
> 
> whaneata
> 
> ...


As you just proved :lol: :lol:


----------

